# G.U.E.S.T. Acronym



## Schmelba (Nov 4, 2020)

What does the GUEST acronym stand for?


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 4, 2020)

Greedy Unfriendly Entitled Stupid Troublesome?


----------



## Yetive (Nov 4, 2020)

Or...
Greet, Understand, Engage, Solve, Thank
if you don't want to get in trouble when asked, lol.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Nov 4, 2020)

Get
Us
Everything and
Say
Thanks


----------



## TheCartGuy (Nov 4, 2020)

commiecorvus said:


> Greedy Unfriendly Entitled Stupid Troublesome?


I fully endorse this.


----------



## BurgerBob (Nov 4, 2020)

Yetive said:


> Or...
> Greet, Understand, Engage, Solve, Thank
> if you don't want to get in trouble when asked, lol.


.... but this is just how I normally act lmao


----------



## vyrt (Nov 4, 2020)

Guest translates so well in Spanish.


----------



## Panda13 (Nov 4, 2020)

Think right spell is KAREN


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Nov 5, 2020)

Getting Under Everybody's Skin Tirelessly?


----------



## BurgerBob (Nov 5, 2020)

I ask everyone in the section once. And trust  them to find me or summon me if they need my attention.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 5, 2020)

Generally Useless Extremely Stupid Training 😁


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 5, 2020)

Is that related to the *S*pecial *H*igh* I*ntensity *T*raining?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 5, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> Is that related to the *S*pecial *H*igh* I*ntensity *T*raining?


Yes. The old school and Modernization versions... 😁


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 7, 2020)

My team leader wanted us to memorize this in case there’s a visit and someone asks. But I only do evening shifts, I’m never around for visits lol


----------



## IWishIKnew (Nov 8, 2020)

I did the training and promptly forgot the acronym. My takeway from the (lame-ass) training is that we're not supposed to forget to acknowledge and/or talk to guests even though we're all wearing masks, but we no longer have the pressure to ask open-ended questions and harass guests about all of their goals and desires of their Target trip until they want to murder us just to get us to go away.

Seems like that could have been a statement from our leaders, but whatevs.


----------



## NKG (Nov 8, 2020)

Is this a legit question?


----------

